# Autosmart Mirror Image - How good ?.



## carlosamg

Hi all

Before i spend some money on some Autosmart mirror image polish i thought id ask if people on here recommend it and if not what should i go for instead. My local dealer was valeting a brand new vehicle in the show room one day when i was there and it went on and wiped off so easily i thought id ask what it was.The lad gave me a small amount and ive tried it and was pleased with how easy it is to use and an important thing for me was no white residue afterwards. It made the paint look better although i only give it a quick once over so i cant really say how well it actually works if i do the process properly.

I have a black Range Rover so ease of use is very important but i also want to get my paint back to the deep black it used to be.

The mirror image is a 5 litre (i think) with microfibre cloth & polish sponge and costs about £25 so it appears to be great value.

Any recommendations are welcome !!!

Thanks

Carl


----------



## ianFRST

i like the platinum polish AS do

both very good. you can polish / buff off in about 10-15 mins MAX


----------



## Ultra

i have both platinum and mirror image on a shelf collecting dust in favour of srp
not that there not ok but imo srp is better and worth the extra cost


----------



## Guest

ive used the old mirror and new same with the platinum for year's really good result's, i and a few pro detailer friend's of mine,swear by them over srp, but all down to personal choice.


----------



## Refined Detail

Not tried mirror image, but use platinum regularly.

Only tried Platinum on the UDM the other day (usually apply by hand) and the results were astounding imo.

Great stuff!

I think what I'm trying to say is that I'd rather opt for the platinum lol - it has some polymer thing in it which protects the paint too - was beading for a good couple of months on my car when I first tried it out.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

mirror image has "intelligent cut"which means its a slight abrasive,so you cannot layer it,as it will remove the coat underneath,its mainly for dull/hazed or oxidised used vehicle paintwork where as platinum is for new vehicle paint and contains something called polymer k10 for maximum protection and does last significantly longer on our commercials than MI


----------



## 3dr

i use mirror image as my trade polish of choice, very easy to use, gives really good results and is as good as SRP any day, also good by rotary. i go through quite a lot of it, work it in well for a light cut and use a damp microfibre to put on a light layer for a quick touch up  try working it for a while by hand and then put a layer of Colly (845, 476 or 915) for good winter protection, btw my rep does it for £20 cash


----------



## dominic84

I also really like MI and Platinum - if you get some then ask for a 'polishing sponge' - use it slightly damp and it's the best applicator I've ever used and makes applying the AS polishes even easier.


----------



## 3dr

dominic84 said:


> I also really like MI and Platinum - if you get some then ask for a 'polishing sponge' - use it slightly damp and it's the best applicator I've ever used and makes applying the AS polishes even easier.


you can get these sponges from the kitchen cleaner stuff aisle in asda too for 50p for about 10  _"That's why Dad's gone to ASDA......."_


----------



## The Doctor

Mirror image is carnauba based and as stated above contains 'intelligent cut'. What that means is, you have to work it a little on the paint and break the cutting nibs down into smooth polishing plates. The idea is you get a little cut to remove light scratches/oxidisation etc. then you get the polishing action of the smooth plates that give you increased gloss. Its rather like a lot of the machine polishes in the way it works and you break it down by working it on the paint. I personally think it is one of the best all in one products around. We have 2 rows of it on the truck as its such a good seller. Very easy to use,doesnt dust up and doesnt leave white stains on trim. No good really wiping it on and off,it has too be worked a little to get the best out of it.

Platinum is polymer based and does not contain any form of mechanical cut. It has a very light chemical cleaning action so is more for newer/good quality paintwork. It has K10 polymer which fills in light swirl marks and deepens the colour of the paintwork. Id say its even easier to use than Mirror Image and once again doesnt dust up.

IMO you may be better off with Platinum on your black range rover. It is very good on dark colours and will do as you want it to-darken the colour of the black. What i usually say is if you want a wet look go for mirror image,if you want depth of colour go for Platinum.


----------



## carlosamg

Thanks for all the opinions and advice guys i appreciate it. Once i have applied the polish what is the best product to put over the top to lock it all in ?. Autosmart does a carnauba wax that would probably work well but is there something better out there ?.

Again ease of use due to vehicle size is important to men :thumb:

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Refined Detail

The AS stuff is meant to be ok for the money but very greasy apparently.

I like Collinite 476s as a cheap wax that lasts forever :lol: - Not the easiest thing to work with though tbh


----------



## Avanti

carlosamg said:


> Thanks for all the opinions and advice guys i appreciate it. Once i have applied the polish what is the best product to put over the top to lock it all in ?. Autosmart does a carnauba wax that would probably work well but is there something better out there ?.
> 
> Again ease of use due to vehicle size is important to men :thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carl


It's a good price but not that brilliant, here is a pic of some light shower beading, wax was applied just yesterday










leaves a nice enough natural finish, but not high beading if that is your thing, not sure of the longetvity at the mo....


----------



## auditek

I use wolfgang sealant on my black octy vrs..the results are incredible. You may be spooked that you have to leave it on for 45 mins, but it comes off VERY easy, and makes black look very deep and wet...it lasts well too:thumb:

http://www.wolfgangcarcare.com/wg5500.html


----------



## Porta

Mirror Image is not a bad product, it will do what you can read on the lables.


----------

